

Programming with Nothing (2011) [video] - dkarapetyan
http://rubymanor.org/3/videos/programming_with_nothing/

======
tomstuart
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3343205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3343205)

This talk is old now, but I’m happy to answer any questions.

Someone recently did some really nice sketchnotes:
[https://twitter.com/deejaygraham/status/528220110331596800](https://twitter.com/deejaygraham/status/528220110331596800)

~~~
FractalNerve
Thanks for sharing those notes, it's awesome! The style of the notes remind me
to the Feynman learning technique. I tried it once and still remember
everything. For me it was a surprisingly fruitful way of learning.

------
fidz
Reminds me to this implementation on js:
[http://stevelosh.com/blog/2013/03/list-out-of-
lambda/](http://stevelosh.com/blog/2013/03/list-out-of-lambda/)

Lambda is pretty cool.

------
torkale
This is the detailed text version [http://codon.com/programming-with-
nothing](http://codon.com/programming-with-nothing)

------
maninalift
A nice demonstration of lambda calculus using Church Encoding in Ruby, without
saying that that's what he's doing.

I guess at the end of the video, he will probably reveal what the thing he's
been doing is called.

------
scraplab
I saw Tom give this talk at Ruby Manor. It melted my brain, but it was
completely worth it, and challenged lots of assumptions I had about
programming but never realised I had. Highly recommended!

